# House Window Blinds in a Camper?



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

I didn't search because I thought it unlikely.

My manky old blinds need to go. I would like to fit conventional window blinds like in many homes and offices but wonder if they would be a bad idea due to them not sitting in runners. When driving I could leave them in the up position I suppose so they would not swing and clank about.

Has anyone ever fit these type of normal blinds? Any comments will be much appreciated.

Thank you.

Shane.....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Blinds*

Hello,

Some US RV's have venetian blinds. Some larger blinds are in runners mind

Trev


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Blinds*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Some US RV's have venetian blinds. Some larger blinds are in runners mind
> 
> Trev


Hi Trev,

Crikey, I never though of that. Thankyou. That is good news. I'll look at RVs and see how they are fitted.

Shane.....


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

My autrotrail has a blind to section off the Kitchen
No problem at all.
I pull it up when we travel
In fact you have put the idea in my head now it would look good at the windows :?
Photo shows them up for Travelling :lol:


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Mavis, you have sold me the idea a goodun'! I will email you later. Don't you go away soon? HMP Broadmoor I think you said! :lol: 

Shane......xx


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Simplelife said:


> Thanks Mavis, you have sold me the idea a goodun'! I will email you later. Don't you go away soon? HMP Broadmoor I think you said! :lol:
> 
> Shane......xx


You little devil you :twisted: 
We are away tomorrow with MHF Rallies.
It is a great idea and I will be measuring up because it will give the home a new look.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ifitted narrow slat venetions to a caravan a few years. On trade in dealer thought it was a brilliant idea and even offered them as an after market option to customers.


dave P


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I got to thinking..... wonder how rollers on the bottom would look. I have seen them in a house ages ago. 

Ordinary roller, but you have notches either side to pull them up to - advantage - you can have privacy but also as much window to look out of as you wish. 

I'm sure they used to be on old 'choo-choo' trains in my youth!! Much better on the bottom when traveling rather than wagging around at the top of window. A hundred or so years of BR carriage designers can't be wrong!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.alternative-windows.com/roller-blind.htm

Well here's the instructions to make rollers so yes I can see your idea would work :lol:


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,
we,ve had ikea stainless blinds in our hobby 750 for over 2 years,and had no problem with them at all,they are great,you can open them a little to see out,but still keep your privacy,and open full when you want lots of light.
you must buy some toolclips from screwfix to hold the bottom tight while travelling,the clips are only a couple of pence each.

mags


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Right Shane Blinds it is then.
You will be having a tablecloth on the table soon and a vase of flowers. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Darn it everyone,

Gordon has been talking about replacing our (12 year old )curtains with blinds for the last couple of months. I am not very keen on the idea as the front RV windscreen will still need curtains and I think it will look odd......does he care ??...Nah !!!

I hope he doesnt see this thread !...... 8O 

Jenny


----------

